# Traveling with Longchamp!



## bakeacookie

Longchamp is a lot of people's favorite bag to travel with.

What do you travel with? Le Pliage? Cuir? Their colorful suitcases? 

What do you carry in your Longchamp to travel with? Longchamp accessories? Mix and match? Pics perhaps? 

What size or style do you use? Some prefer the large tote, others the expandable, or the briefcases. 

Share your Longchamp travel experiences here!


----------



## bakeacookie

I travel with my Le Pliage long handle large tote in bilberry. I've done a lot of domestic travel in California and I've taken this tote to England and Scotland. 

It's worry free, I can put the handles on my suitcase handle and plop it there (for security I put a carabiner on the handles and attach it to my suitcase to make a snatch and run a little more difficult). 

Everything that has to go through separate screening is in my LP, for easy access: toiletries and iPad. Then anything I need in flight, scarf, snacks, paperwork, pens, leaving room for duty free shopping.

Stuffed full, it fits easily underneath the chair in front (on a BA A380 and AA Boeing 777)

When I took it on the train to Scotland, I didn't care about rain because this bag can take rain with ease. Shoved a bunch of snacks and souvenirs in here at this leg of my trip. 

On the way back, it was stuffed full (I blame duty free shopping) and no issues about an oversized/stuffed bag. 

Pics to come


----------



## klatte

Look forward to your pics, @bakeacookie!

So far haven't had a chance to take my LC to travel yet other than the daily commute or by car (I was late to the game, only bought my first LP a few months ago) but I look forward to bring my LLH bilberry LP (plus small one folded up) for my end of year family travel  oh I am also waiting for my first LP Cuir to arrive so most likely I will bring Cuir along as a crossbody bag option.


----------



## thedseer

I've had my navy large LH for about a year and it's been great for travel (as well as everyday). For example, it accompanied me on my honeymoon to San Francisco and Napa, it went to Punta Cana and SC with me this spring and summer where it also doubled as a beach bag, and it's great under the seats of planes, riding in my car, on public transit, in the dugout during softball games, etc. So versatile.


----------



## bakeacookie

Please share pics as well! 

So for the last trip, I had a different iPad pouch, but replaced it with an LV pouch. 




Passcase for the London Underground, Radley wallet, LV agenda PM (passport and travel info), Coach universal case for camera and memory cards, Coach pencil case (never forget a pen again!), LV toiletry 26 for iPad, all charge cables, extended batteries, LP makeup pouch for brushes and non liquid toiletries, and ZCP for the small items. Not pictured is my Baggie of liquid toiletries. 

And here's how they all fit inside. 


I try to get everything to fill the bottom first. then I'll put the soft stuff on top, scarf, hat, gloves, blanket, pillow pet. 



With room to spare! It's not even full! 

This is/will be my typical packing scheme. 

For local travel where I have a car, I don't have to tote a lot of things in my tote. (Lol)


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Longchamp is a lot of people's favorite bag to travel with.
> 
> What do you travel with? Le Pliage? Cuir? Their colorful suitcases?
> 
> What do you carry in your Longchamp to travel with? Longchamp accessories? Mix and match? Pics perhaps?
> 
> What size or style do you use? Some prefer the large tote, others the expandable, or the briefcases.
> 
> Share your Longchamp travel experiences here!


Have not had a chance to travel with my LC yet, but when I do I plan to take my LH black Planetes.  When I traveled 3 times last year, I used my large Marc Jacobs Francesca Q Tote which also holds all my necessities with room to spare.


----------



## the_baglover

There's a reason everyone travels with Longchamp bags. They're light, durable, and you can fold them. I was in London a few years ago and because of the rain, everyone on the street was carrying Le Pliage bags!

I used my long handle LC when I was in Thailand last year. It's so convenient. Plus as someone has said, it's big enough to accommodate duty free shopping^_~


----------



## seton

glad u opened this thread. I am thinking of buying this LP bc it's LC and touristy at the same time. Prob in navy tho


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> glad u opened this thread. I am thinking of buying this LP bc it's LC and touristy at the same time. Prob in navy tho



I have it and I love it. It's a nod to both LC and the US. Plus it'll stand out from the solid color/plain LPs out there. 

The only reason why I wouldn't travel with this specific bag is because of it's light color both inside and out. However, it'll hold the same amount of stuff that I posted above in my bilberry LP. 

Hope you find it in Navy! Someone posted in the limited edition thread that in NYC there's a bunch of colors, both dark and light!


----------



## EGBDF

I took my last trip with a small Neo. And the really small cuir cross body bag for when I just wanted to carry a few things and not feel like I was carrying anything.
I'm trying to get a medium Neo for my next trip in case I want to carry a bit more.


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> Hope you find it in Navy! Someone posted in the limited edition thread that in NYC there's a bunch of colors, both dark and light!




yeah, I def saw the navy one in NYC. I just have to go and pick it up. . . .


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> I took my last trip with a small Neo. And the really small cuir cross body bag for when I just wanted to carry a few things and not feel like I was carrying anything.
> I'm trying to get a medium Neo for my next trip in case I want to carry a bit more.




What can you carry in the small neo and small cuir? Been debating on these two as my sightseeing bag.


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> What can you carry in the small neo and small cuir? Been debating on these two as my sightseeing bag.



The small neo is similar in size to a medium LH LP I think. Or small LH, I know they are named differently on different sites. It's just easy to get into when it's on my shoulder and easy to move around with because of the handles (for me).

This is the small cuir I meant--it holds my phone in the front pocket, and a small wallet, sunglasses (not in a case), and room for a few small items (keys, lipstick etc)


----------



## pixiejenna

We are pillow pet twins!

I use the large le pliage tote as my carry on hand bag because its so huge and can fit a ton of stuff. I generally am a carry on only passenger so I try to maximize what I can bring in my carry on suitcase and  handbag. I have also stashed my small le pliage cuir bag to use for day to day use when im at my destination because I don't want to carry such a large bag around.  I've also used the expandable le pliage tote and I didn't use all the extra space it had but it would have been to small had I zipped it shut, because it is smaller than the large when zipped up. I like the idea of using a carabiner to keep it hooked onto your carry on bag. I usually have to hold the handles of mine with the carry on handle because even though my carry on is a upright with four wheels on the bottom it just won't sit pretty on it and likes to slip off.


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> The small neo is similar in size to a medium LH LP I think. Or small LH, I know they are named differently on different sites. It's just easy to get into when it's on my shoulder and easy to move around with because of the handles (for me).
> 
> 
> 
> This is the small cuir I meant--it holds my phone in the front pocket, and a small wallet, sunglasses (not in a case), and room for a few small items (keys, lipstick etc)




Hm. Both bags seem pretty good contenders for what I need. Thanks for the info!


----------



## bakeacookie

pixiejenna said:


> We are pillow pet twins!
> 
> I use the large le pliage tote as my carry on hand bag because its so huge and can fit a ton of stuff. I generally am a carry on only passenger so I try to maximize what I can bring in my carry on suitcase and  handbag. I have also stashed my small le pliage cuir bag to use for day to day use when im at my destination because I don't want to carry such a large bag around.  I've also used the expandable le pliage tote and I didn't use all the extra space it had but it would have been to small had I zipped it shut, because it is smaller than the large when zipped up. I like the idea of using a carabiner to keep it hooked onto your carry on bag. I usually have to hold the handles of mine with the carry on handle because even though my carry on is a upright with four wheels on the bottom it just won't sit pretty on it and likes to slip off.




Woohoo! I'm glad more people carry pillow pets. Cuter than a normal travel U shaped pillow. Lol

I did see that it's smaller than a large LP when the expandable isn't expanded. When you do expand it, does it fit easily under the seat? Do any of the attendants say anything (I've seen some people have to put their bags elsewhere because it's too big to fit under the seat).


----------



## pixiejenna

bakeacookie said:


> Woohoo! I'm glad more people carry pillow pets. Cuter than a normal travel U shaped pillow. Lol
> 
> I did see that it's smaller than a large LP when the expandable isn't expanded. When you do expand it, does it fit easily under the seat? Do any of the attendants say anything (I've seen some people have to put their bags elsewhere because it's too big to fit under the seat).



I don't travel with my pillow pet I just love penguins.   I use a inflatable lumbar pillow I got from rei because my back kills me with out it its like the seats are made to be uncomfortable. It's kind of lame looking lol. I have seen others using pillow pets for travel and it really is a good idea because you can just wrap it around your luggage handle. 

I didn't have any problem fitting it under the sear in front of me and I always sit in the aisle seat which has the smallest under the seat storage spot. Maybe if it was filled to the max it wouldn't have fit, I'd say I had it filled about the same as I would have if I just used my large. I've never had any issues with my large handbags but it may just depend on the airline/stewardess.


----------



## bakeacookie

pixiejenna said:


> I don't travel with my pillow pet I just love penguins.   I use a inflatable lumbar pillow I got from rei because my back kills me with out it its like the seats are made to be uncomfortable. It's kind of lame looking lol. I have seen others using pillow pets for travel and it really is a good idea because you can just wrap it around your luggage handle.
> 
> I didn't have any problem fitting it under the sear in front of me and I always sit in the aisle seat which has the smallest under the seat storage spot. Maybe if it was filled to the max it wouldn't have fit, I'd say I had it filled about the same as I would have if I just used my large. I've never had any issues with my large handbags but it may just depend on the airline/stewardess.




That inflatable lumbar pillow sounds pretty cool. Lol. 

Yeah my penguin velcros on to my suitcase. Or LP handle if needed lol.

It's great on road trips. Can wrap him around the seat belt for a seat belt pillow. 

Also, didn't know that about aisle seats. Learned something new


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> glad u opened this thread. I am thinking of buying this LP bc it's LC and touristy at the same time. Prob in navy tho


 
Nice choice!  I read on another post (can't remember the thread) this bag is sold at LC Flagship store in NY in navy and black.


----------



## Mai_Don

This is my LP Medium Neo in Poppy color. Love the color. I'm taking this baby to NY and Key West for my vacays next month.


----------



## Amazona

I close to never leave this town without a LC bag in tow. My new medium LP Cuir has proven to be an excellent travel partner (besides being the perfect everyday bag for me) but a lot of times I'll use one of my brown LP totes as handbags to accompany a larger bag or a backpack. 
I hate it when my bag is messy so usually I use pouches to keep my odds and ends in one place - the LP pouches are perfect and roomy and can also double as a clutch or wallet. Those are my favorites for travel. Multifunction and a joy for the eyes, a great match! 
This weekend it's my turn to travel to meet the BF and I'll be taking my fuchsia LP Cuir and a Jansport flower print backpack. Order will be kept by a couple of LP pouches plus a bag organizer.


----------



## Esquared72

Amazona said:


> I close to never leave this town without a LC bag in tow. My new medium LP Cuir has proven to be an excellent travel partner (besides being the perfect everyday bag for me) but a lot of times I'll use one of my brown LP totes as handbags to accompany a larger bag or a backpack.
> 
> I hate it when my bag is messy so usually I use pouches to keep my odds and ends in one place - the LP pouches are perfect and roomy and can also double as a clutch or wallet. Those are my favorites for travel. Multifunction and a joy for the eyes, a great match!
> 
> This weekend it's my turn to travel to meet the BF and I'll be taking my fuchsia LP Cuir and a Jansport flower print backpack. Order will be kept by a couple of LP pouches plus a bag organizer.




New Cuir? Woo hoo! Have we seen pics??


----------



## Amazona

eehlers said:


> New Cuir? Woo hoo! Have we seen pics??



Not yet. I've been super busy the last few weeks (hence the silence on the forum as well) but now it's calming down so I might do a reveal...I did have some issues with the bag acting weird when I treated it with leather balm - the color went all weird and patchy - and I hated it for a while because of it. now it looks fine and has proven to be worth every penny! Pics coming soon...


----------



## seton

ok, i got my travel tote. in bilberry w/ matching bilberry clutch.


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> ok, i got my travel tote. in bilberry w/ matching bilberry clutch.




Gorgeous!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

seton said:


> ok, i got my travel tote. in bilberry w/ matching bilberry clutch.




Pretty!


----------



## iskent78

le cuir fuschia is now my favorite bag for traveling
its can hold a ton n still feel lite  
love love love the colour too
eyeing on le cuir in platinum next huhu


----------



## bakeacookie

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2691658
> 
> le cuir fuschia is now my favorite bag for traveling
> its can hold a ton n still feel lite
> love love love the colour too
> eyeing on le cuir in platinum next huhu




Love the color of your cuir and suitcase!


----------



## iskent78

bakeacookie said:


> Love the color of your cuir and suitcase!




oh tq  wish i can afford all colors le cuir haha

wonder hve anyone here already got the le pliage heritage new line


----------



## seton

I'm packed!


----------



## Minne Bags

seton said:


> I'm packed!




Hey Seton: Lady Liberty sure looks pretty sitting atop that LV. Travel safely!


----------



## seton

iskent78 said:


> oh tq  wish i can afford all colors le cuir haha
> 
> wonder hve anyone here already got the le pliage heritage new line



no, but here is Jessica Alba traveling with her Heritage



Minne Bags said:


> Hey Seton: Lady Liberty sure looks pretty sitting atop that LV. Travel safely!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I'm packed!


So lovely, traveling in style!!!     Do you check your LV luggage if you are flying?  Really loving your fusil Statue bag, both pieces are gorgeous!!  BTW is it SH or LH?  Safe travels, and enjoy!!!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> So lovely, traveling in style!!!     Do you check your LV luggage if you are flying?  Really loving your fusil Statue bag, both pieces are gorgeous!!  BTW is it SH or LH?  Safe travels, and enjoy!!!




I have checked in the LV many times. It's one of the larger sizes. 
The Statue is a 1899.


----------



## ezp

I have a 22" travelpro with over a million miles on it. I rarely check it but when I do, I use one of my les pliages totes as my carry on with a purse (can be any brand, I don't care).  

I'm going to Brussels this week and since I'm gone for about four days, I'm going to take my new Sarah Morris travel bag as my carry on with my work/laptop bag as my other carry on. It will be nice to get a pop of color against the drabness that is Brussels. 

I'll probably carry my LV Salsa Musette cross body as my other bag, it stuffs into my backpack/laptop bag and is good for going out to dinner. 

I have considered picking up a Longchamp suitcase, but never do.  They are really quite reasonable when the sales are on.


----------



## seton

lots of old stock at DF shop but no sale.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> lots of old stock at DF shop but no sale.


OMG.....I would get in big trouble in that store!!!!!   Where is that????


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> lots of old stock at DF shop but no sale.


So many goodies!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> OMG.....I would get in big trouble in that store!!!!!   Where is that????




newark airport DFS

here is how I spent my thanksgiving.
 forgot to take a pic of my LC in the sand. 
Oh well . . .


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> newark airport DFS
> 
> here is how I spent my thanksgiving.
> forgot to take a pic of my LC in the sand.
> Oh well . . .


Such beautiful views, hope you and your LC had a wonderful time!!!!!


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> lots of old stock at DF shop but no sale.


Oh my! Its like a candy store! I would not leave that shop empty handed, even if its just a SLG.


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> newark airport DFS
> 
> here is how I spent my thanksgiving.
> forgot to take a pic of my LC in the sand.
> Oh well . . .


Hv tons of  fun, Seton!


----------



## seton

SofiaC said:


> Oh my! Its like a candy store! I would not leave that shop empty handed, even if its just a SLG.



well, I didnt leave completely empty handed but it's not for me. 
it was the last black lm metal and MIF.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> well, I didnt leave completely empty handed but it's not for me.
> it was the last black lm metal and MIF.


 
I love it.......first time I have seen the LM Metal cosmetic case.  Gorgeous!!!  Is that the small or large case?


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> well, I didnt leave completely empty handed but it's not for me.
> it was the last black lm metal and MIF.




Gorgeous! I just ordered a black lm metal medium tote! Seeing this  makes me want to stalk the mailman! Lol


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> well, I didnt leave completely empty handed but it's not for me.
> it was the last black lm metal and MIF.




Never looked at the tag in my cosmetic case before, and just found that my large discontinued case in the Fir color is MIF!!!!  The small camel case is made in China.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> I love it.......first time I have seen the LM Metal cosmetic case.  Gorgeous!!!  Is that the small or large case?



Large



MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous! I just ordered a black lm metal medium tote! Seeing this  makes me want to stalk the mailman! Lol



Oh you are making me want one but I decided I am not a metal girl.






cheidel said:


> Never looked at the tag in my cosmetic case before, and just found that my large discontinued case in the Fir color is MIF!!!!  The small camel case is made in China.



Yay you.

Neiman gave me a fifty dollars gift card so I used it to score a mif bilberry mini for 47$.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Large
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are making me want one but I decided I am not a metal girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay you.
> 
> Neiman gave me a fifty dollars gift card so I used it to score a mif bilberry mini for 47$.


Wow, great deal on the mini!


----------



## seton

here it is, alomg with some DFS shopping


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> here it is, alomg with some DFS shopping


Lovely mini and nice AS items too!


----------



## seton

i only had the Statue for 2 months and the corners are already becoming frayed.


----------



## tastangan

seton said:


> i only had the Statue for 2 months and the corners are already becoming frayed.




Oh no! Can you post a picture?

I just recently got one of the pink LE Statue of Liberty bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> i only had the Statue for 2 months and the corners are already becoming frayed.



Oh dear,  I was just planning to call LC Macy's NYC to see whether they still had any stock of the Fusil Liberty tote. Have you had the same issue with the Bilberry Liberty tote or for that matter, the regular 1899s?


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh dear,  I was just planning to call LC Macy's NYC to see whether they still had any stock of the Fusil Liberty tote. Have you had the same issue with the Bilberry Liberty tote or for that matter, the regular 1899s?



Well, I got the Fusil bc I was using the Myrtille so much. I used the Fusil a lot more, like 3 wk straight while on vaca. The only reg 1899 I used with any frequesncy was the Black but the Fusil was the one I used on weekend trips too (which is practically every weekend)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Well, I got the Fusil bc I was using the Myrtille so much. I used the Fusil a lot more, like 3 wk straight while on vaca. The only reg 1899 I used with any frequesncy was the Black but the Fusil was the one I used on weekend trips too (which is practically every weekend)



Thank you for sharing! I probably am going to use the fusil (when I finally do get my hands on it) as a vacation bag and for trips to the beach/parks/zoo. I will love it to be hardy.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> i only had the Statue for 2 months and the corners are already becoming frayed.


Wow, after 2 months????


----------



## TejasMama

I always seem to travel with a Longchamp in tow.  Either i use my Le Pliage Shopper as a carryon because it fits so many things so easily, or I fold up my medium shopper inside of my carryon so I have it for my destination.  I took my Le Pliage Neo (blue) with me on a recent trip to Tokyo and it was the perfect bag for that trip.  It kept all my documents, water bottle, things I needed as we walked miles each day and also navigated the train system.  I would highly recommend that bag for any travel because it really was ideal.  No worries with rain, very comfortable cross body and held a ton without looking like a big bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Have a Longchamp shopper and duffle that are always used when traveling. Love these bags, mine are in great shape even after years of use.


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone use the LP travel bag? This is bigger than the shopping LP, right? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So do any airlines deem this bag too big for a personal item? Or is the shopping LP the biggest LP to use as a personal item?


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone use the LP travel bag? This is bigger than the shopping LP, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856546
> 
> 
> So do any airlines deem this bag too big for a personal item? Or is the shopping LP the biggest LP to use as a personal item?




There are 2 sizes for the LP travel bags - the 1624 and 1625.

The 1625, which is what you are showing, is way too big for a personal item. 

The 1624 might be able to be passed as a personal item but I doubt it.

The expandable 1624 with shoulder strap is called the 1911.


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> There are 2 sizes for the LP travel bags - the 1624 and 1625.
> 
> The 1625, which is what you are showing, is way too big for a personal item.
> 
> The 1624 might be able to be passed as a personal item but I doubt it.
> 
> The expandable 1624 with shoulder strap is called the 1911.




Yeah, I figured they'd be too big. Thanks! Lol. I have to pack less it seems.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone use the LP travel bag? This is bigger than the shopping LP, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856546
> 
> 
> So do any airlines deem this bag too big for a personal item? Or is the shopping LP the biggest LP to use as a personal item?


I have talked to a couple of ladies who traveled with the *Large Duffle or 1624*.  They used it as a carry-on and it is ok as airline standard size for a carry-on.  The 1624 is also the same width (17.75") as the LP Expandable Duffle, the depth is also the same (9").  Hope that helps!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone use the LP travel bag? This is bigger than the shopping LP, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856546
> 
> 
> So do any airlines deem this bag too big for a personal item? Or is the shopping LP the biggest LP to use as a personal item?





seton said:


> There are 2 sizes for the LP travel bags - the 1624 and 1625.
> 
> The 1625, which is what you are showing, is way too big for a personal item.
> 
> The 1624 might be able to be passed as a personal item but I doubt it.
> 
> The expandable 1624 with shoulder strap is called the 1911.



Just boarded a plane this week carrying on the expandable LP ~ which fit an additional H B30, a huge camera and various other items in it ~ the best travel bag in the world!


----------



## Stansy

seton said:


> There are 2 sizes for the LP travel bags - the 1624 and 1625.
> 
> The 1625, which is what you are showing, is way too big for a personal item.
> 
> The 1624 might be able to be passed as a personal item but I doubt it.
> 
> The expandable 1624 with shoulder strap is called the 1911.



I have used both the 1624 and the expandable as carry-on many times.

The 1624 was my hand luggage together with my laptop backpack on a recent business trip. It was okay packed, not empty but not stuffed either, and I was in economy class. It has never been a problem as my single carry-on either.

The expandable was no problem either, but this one I only use when flying business. I prefer it to the regular one for the shoulder strap.

I never had any trouble with airline personnel as they always approved of the size and volume of the bags.


----------



## seton

Beyonce carrying her 1911
Scene from Gossip Girl


----------



## seton

Rita Ora carrying her 1624-421020 as her carry-on and her Chanel tote as her personal item


----------



## Naminami

Hi all. Thank you for this thread. Really help me to choose lc bag for travelling.
Is it strong enough for the strap (lc expandable travel bag) with the full capacity?


----------



## manpursefan

I want the 1624 :okay: as a carry on/weekender/gym bag


----------



## seton

my current travel combo.
will probably change it next yr tho.


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> my current travel combo.
> will probably change it next yr tho.




Nice [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> my current travel combo.
> will probably change it next yr tho.


 Cute combo and love the print! I just saw this recently at Target and talked myself out of getting it due to space issues.


----------



## seton

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice [emoji7][emoji7]








pbnjam said:


> Cute combo and love the print! I just saw this recently at Target and talked myself out of getting it due to space issues.



i feel ya but u know how i feel about orange. when i saw one with a rare centered stem, i took it as a sign that it was meant for me. which tarj do u go to? all ny ones seem gutted bc there are so few of them.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> my current travel combo.
> will probably change it next yr tho.



These go together perfectly!


----------



## babevivtan

Dear seton - is it tough to take care of a light-coloured Longchamp?


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> my current travel combo.
> will probably change it next yr tho.



Love it!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> These go together perfectly!





thedseer said:


> Love it!



TY both 




babevivtan said:


> Dear seton - is it tough to take care of a light-coloured Longchamp?



Yes. It's only for people who have more than one LPs.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> my current travel combo.
> will probably change it next yr tho.




Gorgeous travel combo!!! [emoji106]


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> i feel ya but u know how i feel about orange. when i saw one with a rare centered stem, i took it as a sign that it was meant for me. which tarj do u go to? all ny ones seem gutted bc there are so few of them.



I go to the ones in Queens, which are more convenient for me. If you go to the one in Flushing, it has free 3 hr parking. Tho I think the one in Elmhurst has slightly better stock. Both are in very populated areas.


----------



## juls12

When I went on my last vacation I put my LLH LP in my carry on and used it during my trip for all my stuff, my bfs and even snacks and water. But I did get pretty heavy... I got it covered in sunscreen but I could clean that up pretty well. So I think it's great for travel and I don't mind to get it dirty. 

I'm thinking of getting a LP travel bag, but I'm not sure if I should get the L or XL. I want to use it for weekend trips mostly but also as a carry on (I don't fly very often and mostly in Europe). Can anybody give me some imput?


----------



## cheidel

juls12 said:


> When I went on my last vacation I put my LLH LP in my carry on and used it during my trip for all my stuff, my bfs and even snacks and water. But I did get pretty heavy... I got it covered in sunscreen but I could clean that up pretty well. So I think it's great for travel and I don't mind to get it dirty.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a LP travel bag, but I'm not sure if I should get the L or XL. I want to use it for weekend trips mostly but also as a carry on (I don't fly very often and mostly in Europe). Can anybody give me some imput?


I plan to get the L carry on 1624 in Navy, since it meets the carryon measurements for airline.  I think it will be perfect for weekend trips also.  Not sure about the XL size, after viewing the dimensions, it is a bit too large for me.


----------



## juls12

cheidel said:


> I plan to get the L carry on 1624 in Navy, since it meets the carryon measurements for airline.  I think it will be perfect for weekend trips also.  Not sure about the XL size, after viewing the dimensions, it is a bit too large for me.



Thank you for that information. I wasn't sure if you could take the XL as a carry on. I think with the L I'd be on the safe side.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juls12 said:


> Thank you for that information. I wasn't sure if you could take the XL as a carry on. I think with the L I'd be on the safe side.



Have taken the LC expanded duffle as a carry-on many times and it is much larger than the XL, *juls*. Might be dependent on the airline.


----------



## MademoiselleD

I carry the black Le Pliage in the biggest size as a handcarry, so handy! Never have to worry about it getting dirty or wet


----------



## SonDan

bakeacookie said:


> I have it and I love it. It's a nod to both LC and the US. Plus it'll stand out from the solid color/plain LPs out there.
> 
> The only reason why I wouldn't travel with this specific bag is because of it's light color both inside and out. However, it'll hold the same amount of stuff that I posted above in my bilberry LP.
> 
> Hope you find it in Navy! Someone posted in the limited edition thread that in NYC there's a bunch of colors, both dark and light!


If LC = Longchamp what does LP = please?


----------



## bakeacookie

SonDan said:


> If LC = Longchamp what does LP = please?




LP = Le Pliage


----------



## SonDan

bakeacookie said:


> LP = Le Pliage


Thank you. Wow am I feeling a bit stupid. [emoji15] Won't be the last time though. [emoji3]  
 Thank you for your prompt response.


----------



## bakeacookie

SonDan said:


> Thank you. Wow am I feeling a bit stupid. [emoji15] Won't be the last time though. [emoji3]
> Thank you for your prompt response.



No worries. Took me awhile when people started saying LC & LP too.


----------



## moose81

I just took a weekend trip and only brought a large pliage tote (1899) and an LV speedy b 30.  It worked great and I even carried some of my toddler's stuff too!  I just bought a medium pliage to use as a handbag on a longer trip that I'm taking next week.  I love how great these bags are for traveling.


----------



## sky8713

Ever since I got my Planetes bag (size of a medium Le Pliage Neo) a couple of years back it's been my "personal item" for flying (and travelling in general)! It's been everywhere, takes a beating, and still looks great... Plus love how collapsible the bag is!

I used to have a purse organiser but recently discovered the Longchamp small pouches, so now I have 2-3 pouches that carry my essentials that I rotate from bag to bag.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I'm currently in China. I've been using my backpack for sightseeing and my llh as a carryon. Both have been working great! I've had 2 domestic flights already and one more to go and it's been so easy to use my LP on the go.


----------



## APhiJill

I carried this bag as an overnight last week.  The expandable bag from Nordstrom


----------



## Naminami

APhiJill said:


> I carried this bag as an overnight last week.  The expandable bag from Nordstrom



Hi. 
Need to know, is that ok to bring those bag in cabin?


----------



## APhiJill

Naminami said:


> Hi.
> Need to know, is that ok to bring those bag in cabin?



If you are talking about an airline carry on, it should be okay


----------



## Naminami

APhiJill said:


> If you are talking about an airline carry on, it should be okay



Thanks


----------



## manpursefan

My large travel bag in red garance after an ~18 hour flight and an ~8 hour drive.


----------



## EGBDF

manpursefan said:


> My large travel bag in red garance after an ~18 hour flight and an ~8 hour drive.



Looking good! What a long trip!


----------



## juls12

manpursefan said:


> My large travel bag in red garance after an ~18 hour flight and an ~8 hour drive.



Is this the Large or X-Large? It looks like it holds a ton.


----------



## manpursefan

EGBDF said:


> Looking good! What a long trip!



Thank you! I spotted 3 other LC large travel bags at the airport. 1 in classic red and 2 in black. 



juls12 said:


> Is this the Large or X-Large? It looks like it holds a ton.



It's just the large. You can put a lot of stuff in there!


----------



## cheidel

Naminami said:


> Hi.
> Need to know, is that ok to bring those bag in cabin?


Great as an overnight, travel bag carryon or shopping bag!  Congrats!!!  I got the Slate Expandable!


----------



## cheidel

manpursefan said:


> My large travel bag in red garance after an ~18 hour flight and an ~8 hour drive.


Lovely color, and perfect size for travel!  Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

manpursefan said:


> My large travel bag in red garance after an ~18 hour flight and an ~8 hour



What long hours! You must be tired but I am sure Red Garance makes you smile amidst it all. It is gorgeous!


----------



## Mariapia

frenziedhandbag said:


> What long hours! You must be tired but I am sure Red Garance makes you smile amidst it all. It is gorgeous!



+1[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## manpursefan

cheidel said:


> Lovely color, and perfect size for travel!  Enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## manpursefan

frenziedhandbag said:


> What long hours! You must be tired but I am sure Red Garance makes you smile amidst it all. It is gorgeous!



Thank you! It sure did


----------



## sallypf

Le Pliage Cuir Travel bag, my favorite weekend-getaway bag!  https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/BRXXZG93F6fUzR1OZLvyKcnwgqRrvEWCwVHe39DUgnJ?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy


----------



## cheidel

sallypf said:


> Le Pliage Cuir Travel bag, my favorite weekend-getaway bag!  https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/BRXXZG93F6fUzR1OZLvyKcnwgqRrvEWCwVHe39DUgnJ?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy


I tried your link, but couldn't see.


----------



## Jenniedel

Longchamp is my fave bag when on travel. All are in medium size and, except for the Neo, have long handles. I usually carry 2 - one as my airport bag (usually dark colored) that contains all my essentials (passport et al in an envelope pouch, cosmetic case, laptop, cellphone etc.) and one spare packed in my luggage that I use as my meeting/tourist bag. They have always served me well and I often get compliments, too. [emoji5]&#65039; 

I'm contemplating getting a large one in the future to use as carry-on bag.

Here are some of my travel pics with beloved LCs:

At Teotihuacan pyramids, Mexico (using my LM Metal)



In Paris, with Eiffel peeking in the background (using my Neo)



At a park in Incheon, South Korea (using my Sarah Morris)



With the little mermaid in Copenhagen (using Neo again)



Bag spill (taken during one of my Paris trips)


----------



## sweetlove

One of my Le Pliage Cuir is always with me. Either I'll bring the big one as a carry-on, and/or I'll put the smaller in my luggage and use it as an everyday purse when I get to my destination. I couldn't do without these bags.


----------



## pbnjam

Jenniedel said:


> Longchamp is my fave bag when on travel. All are in medium size and, except for the Neo, have long handles. I usually carry 2 - one as my airport bag (usually dark colored) that contains all my essentials (passport et al in an envelope pouch, cosmetic case, laptop, cellphone etc.) and one spare packed in my luggage that I use as my meeting/tourist bag. They have always served me well and I often get compliments, too. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I'm contemplating getting a large one in the future to use as carry-on bag.
> 
> Here are some of my travel pics with beloved LCs:
> 
> At Teotihuacan pyramids, Mexico (using my LM Metal)
> View attachment 3102485
> 
> 
> In Paris, with Eiffel peeking in the background (using my Neo)
> View attachment 3102491
> 
> 
> At a park in Incheon, South Korea (using my Sarah Morris)
> View attachment 3102493
> 
> 
> With the little mermaid in Copenhagen (using Neo again)
> View attachment 3102494
> 
> 
> Bag spill (taken during one of my Paris trips)
> View attachment 3102496



Nice pictures! LC has been around the world with you!


----------



## juls12

I finally got myself a travel bag. I wanted one forever but wasn't sure about the size and colour. I decided on size L because I also want to use it as a carry on. And I picked gunmetal because it doesn't show stains that fast. I'll post a picture how it looks when I'll use it for the first time. Then I also got the cosmetics case in fig. I needed a new one and since I love my LP's I wanted to try it out. It has a zip pocket on the outside and 3 slip pockets inside.


----------



## Chanelconvert

I've picked up my boxford today. Ready for my relaxing holiday at the end of this month.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Here it is with my large LP.


----------



## Sushixcore

Flying with my Gunmetal SOL


----------



## EGBDF

Sushixcore said:


> View attachment 3103703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying with my Gunmetal SOL



Great travel bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chanelconvert said:


> I've picked up my boxford today. Ready for my relaxing holiday at the end of this month.



It looks very sturdy! You are set. Enjoy your vacation.



Sushixcore said:


> Flying with my Gunmetal SOL



Love the LP as a travel bag!


----------



## cheidel

juls12 said:


> I finally got myself a travel bag. I wanted one forever but wasn't sure about the size and colour. I decided on size L because I also want to use it as a carry on. And I picked gunmetal because it doesn't show stains that fast. I'll post a picture how it looks when I'll use it for the first time. Then I also got the cosmetics case in fig. I needed a new one and since I love my LP's I wanted to try it out. It has a zip pocket on the outside and 3 slip pockets inside.


Congrats!!!!  I used my JS Travel Bag as a carryon recently!!!!  Love the gunmetal, and the fig case is very nice, love the inside pockets.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

Chanelconvert said:


> Here it is with my large LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103528


Congrats on both!!!  Traveling in style!


----------



## cheidel

Sushixcore said:


> View attachment 3103703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying with my Gunmetal SOL


Love the gunmetal, safe travels!!!


----------



## Chanelconvert

cheidel said:


> Congrats on both!!!  Traveling in style!




Thank you [emoji2].


----------



## Jenniedel

pbnjam said:


> Nice pictures! LC has been around the world with you!




Thank you! LC is such a great travel companion!


----------



## Jenniedel

juls12 said:


> I finally got myself a travel bag. I wanted one forever but wasn't sure about the size and colour. I decided on size L because I also want to use it as a carry on. And I picked gunmetal because it doesn't show stains that fast. I'll post a picture how it looks when I'll use it for the first time. Then I also got the cosmetics case in fig. I needed a new one and since I love my LP's I wanted to try it out. It has a zip pocket on the outside and 3 slip pockets inside.




Love the cosmetics case! Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Jenniedel

Chanelconvert said:


> Here it is with my large LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103528



Very roomy travel bags. 



Sushixcore said:


> View attachment 3103703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying with my Gunmetal SOL



Cute pic!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Longchamp is my fave bag when on travel. All are in medium size and, except for the Neo, have long handles. I usually carry 2 - one as my airport bag (usually dark colored) that contains all my essentials (passport et al in an envelope pouch, cosmetic case, laptop, cellphone etc.) and one spare packed in my luggage that I use as my meeting/tourist bag. They have always served me well and I often get compliments, too. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I'm contemplating getting a large one in the future to use as carry-on bag.
> 
> Here are some of my travel pics with beloved LCs:
> 
> At Teotihuacan pyramids, Mexico (using my LM Metal)
> View attachment 3102485
> 
> 
> In Paris, with Eiffel peeking in the background (using my Neo)
> View attachment 3102491
> 
> 
> At a park in Incheon, South Korea (using my Sarah Morris)
> View attachment 3102493
> 
> 
> With the little mermaid in Copenhagen (using Neo again)
> View attachment 3102494
> 
> 
> Bag spill (taken during one of my Paris trips)
> View attachment 3102496


Very nice collection, love the LM Metal!!!  I have it in LLH!  LC are definitely great travel bags.


----------



## juls12

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!!  I used my JS Travel Bag as a carryon recently!!!!  Love the gunmetal, and the fig case is very nice, love the inside pockets.  Enjoy!!!



Thank you


----------



## juls12

Jenniedel said:


> Love the cosmetics case! Congrats on your new bag!



Thank you


----------



## Chanelconvert

Jenniedel said:


> Very roomy travel bags.
> 
> Thank you. I'll post what I can fit inside when I pack so that everyone can see how roomy it is and what it looks like filled.


----------



## Hoya94

I bought this at Nordstrom in Puerto Rico during the anniversary sale.  Great bag and a great souvenir from a great trip home.  [emoji17][emoji173]️[emoji1202][emoji22]


----------



## SashayAway

My medium Le Pliage is the ultimate workhorse. I switch amongst other bags for work and travel but always go back to this bad boy. It's perfect for carrying on an airplane for your essentials that you don't want to store in the overhead. The nylon makes it durable and perfect for people that don't want to baby their bags. Even better is it has a zipper! So many trendy totes have gaping holes which make it very easy targets for pickpockets e.g. Neverfull, saint Louis. This is particularly risky if you travel to certain places.


----------



## vargagirl

W


APhiJill said:


> I carried this bag as an overnight last week.  The expandable bag from Nordstrom




Which bag is this? I haven’t seen an expandable bag with the shoulder straps before - looks fantastic!


----------



## Chiichan

Hoya94 said:


> View attachment 3852595
> 
> 
> I bought this at Nordstrom in Puerto Rico during the anniversary sale.  Great bag and a great souvenir from a great trip home.  [emoji17][emoji173]️[emoji1202][emoji22]



My Nordstrom never got them [emoji17] that’s so cool that you picked it up there too!


----------



## Hoya94

Chiichan said:


> My Nordstrom never got them [emoji17] that’s so cool that you picked it up there too!



When I went the week before the anniversary sale opened for everyone, not just Nordstrom cardholders, they had over 5-7 in black and bilberry and 2 in khaki. I chose the khaki color excuse I fell in love with it.  I didn’t get to go back to the. Rosie’s in PR, but managed to score a black later from KIng of Prussia when I returned to Philadelphia before the sale was officially over.  I’m in love with this expandable version of LP.  They are great for the airplane.  Next year I’m hoping they have it in red, I’m definitely buying it again!


----------



## Chiichan

Hoya94 said:


> When I went the week before the anniversary sale opened for everyone, not just Nordstrom cardholders, they had over 5-7 in black and bilberry and 2 in khaki. I chose the khaki color excuse I fell in love with it.  I didn’t get to go back to the. Rosie’s in PR, but managed to score a black later from KIng of Prussia when I returned to Philadelphia before the sale was officially over.  I’m in love with this expandable version of LP.  They are great for the airplane.  Next year I’m hoping they have it in red, I’m definitely buying it again!



I’ll bet! The large Long handle LPs are the best! I hope they have them next year too!


----------



## Hoya94

Chiichan said:


> I’ll bet! The large Long handle LPs are the best! I hope they have them next year too!



They have them every year for the Nordstrom anniversary sale in July. If you have the Nordstrom credit or debit card you can purchase it a week before they offer it to the general public.  The colors vary by year, although black is always a choice and they may have repeats of popular colors.  I’m definitely getting 2 more next year and giving one to my brother.  I can’t get over how great it was on the plane.


----------



## TracyLoveCats

I got mine when travelling in Berlin and it’s perfect for weekend shopping and walking around~ I love how it can be a cross body!


----------



## jesssss

I always travel with my LP, especially for plane trips! The bag itself is so lightweight so it's perfect, plus I'm sure everyone knows you can put so much stuff in there. I also love how there's a zipper so nothing falls out when i have to send it through the security belt and the bag materials makes it so easy to clean if any marks get on it.


----------



## Amazona

Since getting my custom nylon LP LH travel bag about a month ago, it's already followed me on bus trips, boat trips, road trips and much more.
A bright red Neo pouch/clutch is nowadays a full-time home to my travel hair tool and travel charger+cord. Often a Foulonne coin pouch will carry my cards and money. So, something old&something new, and you'd be hard pushed to catch me without a single piece of LC on me!

Lately, I've been eyeing their luggage. Anyone have some pics? Inside, outside, on the go, all's good!


----------



## spicestory

Does anyone know if the Longchamp LP Expandable Tote (in any color) is currently available for purchase  anywhere else [via online] for the spring 2018 season? (please see quote below for photo of tote.)

PS. I searched Nordstrom website, but seems like the bag is out of stock?



Hoya94 said:


> View attachment 3852595
> 
> I bought this at Nordstrom in Puerto Rico during the anniversary sale.


----------



## seton

spicestory said:


> Does anyone know if the Longchamp LP Expandable Tote (in any color) is currently available for purchase  anywhere else [via online] for the spring 2018 season? (please see quote below for photo of tote.)
> 
> PS. I searched Nordstrom website, but seems like the bag is out of stock?




This is a Nordy exclusive that is avail every July/August for their Anniversary Sale. You will have to wait until then or buy last yr's used on ebay.


----------



## spicestory

seton said:


> This is a Nordy exclusive that is avail every July/August for their Anniversary Sale. You will have to wait until then or buy last yr's used on ebay.


@seton - thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Hoya94

spicestory said:


> Does anyone know if the Longchamp LP Expandable Tote (in any color) is currently available for purchase  anywhere else [via online] for the spring 2018 season? (please see quote below for photo of tote.)
> 
> PS. I searched Nordstrom website, but seems like the bag is out of stock?



I hope you find one!  Call Nordstrom and they often can check their different stores from a system separate from what’s on the website.  They’ll be able to tell you if there is one available.


----------



## Hoya94

Do you take more than one Longchamp Le Pliage when you go on vacation?  I can’t make up my mind on which one to take for my Disney Cruise trip!


----------



## spicestory

Hoya94 said:


> Do you take more than one Longchamp Le Pliage when you go on vacation?  I can’t make up my mind on which one to take for my Disney Cruise trip!



@Hoya94 - I usually bring my LP Nylon LLH Tote with me when I go on vacation


----------



## Minne Bags

Hoya94 said:


> Do you take more than one Longchamp Le Pliage when you go on vacation?  I can’t make up my mind on which one to take for my Disney Cruise trip!



Yes, I usually travel with more than one le pliage tote. On my last trip, I used my LLH has my "carry-all/-on." And, I packed my MSH to use as a day bag when I arrived at my destination. 

Hope you have a great time on your cruise!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

spicestory said:


> @seton - thanks for the heads-up!


I’ve seen them in person at Nordstroms near me so I would definitely try contacting stores!!


----------



## AmyEclectic

Hoya94 said:


> Do you take more than one Longchamp Le Pliage when you go on vacation?  I can’t make up my mind on which one to take for my Disney Cruise trip!



I always bring the LLH with me together with a crossbody to use as a daily bag (either my mini cuir or a different brand). I'm not a fan of going to dinner with a 'bulky' LLH. Actually I only use the LLH when I go to work or when I'm on the road/traveling. Never after I arrive at my location


----------



## spicestory

I need some input, please advise! I am currently trying to decide between the (1) Le Pliage Nylon Extendable Travel Bag with a detachable shoulder strap [if I purchase this bag, I will be using it unextended], or the (2) Le Pliage Neo Large Top-Handle. Between these two bags, *which one would you purchase and why? *

I will be using the bag as a carry-on personal item, in addition to my 20" carry-on spinner suitcase. Please advise, thanks in advance!


----------



## seton

I dont like carrying too large a bag for my peronal item so the Neo 1630.


----------



## spicestory

seton said:


> I dont like carrying too large a bag for my peronal item so the Neo 1630.


@seton - thanks for the input!


----------



## meowlett

Longchamp is definitely my travel companion.
The bag pack is great for travel and for trips to the vet with my dogs.
The large Longchamp was the guardian for my Birkin.
While I love my other bags, if I can only have one brand of bags for the rest of my life, it will be Longchamp.


----------



## spicestory

meowlett said:


> Longchamp is definitely my travel companion.
> The bag pack is great for travel and for trips to the vet with my dogs.
> The large Longchamp was the guardian for my Birkin.
> While I love my other bags, if I can only have one brand of bags for the rest of my life, it will be Longchamp.   https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/20180111_181803-jpg.3948779/



@meowlett - thanks for sharing a photo of the extendable travel bag, i am currently deciding between that bag or the LP Large Neo top-handle, so it helps a lot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

meowlett said:


> if I can only have one brand of bags for the rest of my life, it will be Longchamp.



It is so nice to hear fellow LC fans profess their love for the brand. Love the colors you picked. So bright and cheerful.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

meowlett said:


> Longchamp is definitely my travel companion.
> The bag pack is great for travel and for trips to the vet with my dogs.
> The large Longchamp was the guardian for my Birkin.
> While I love my other bags, if I can only have one brand of bags for the rest of my life, it will be Longchamp.


They look like traveling buddies! I agree. Longchamp is my favorite, too.


----------



## ckrist

I always end up carrying my le pliage backpack for travel. They are very light weight, unlike other bags/backpacks that already has some weight to it. It amazingly fits a lot


----------



## ckrist

Oh, I'm thinking of getting a le pliage backpack in darker colors. Any suggestions? I thought about navy or black, because I will use it more for travel. Does the black become looking "old" (dunno how to describe it! Haha) when exposed to direct sunlight for a long period of time?


----------



## ckrist

meowlett said:


> Longchamp is definitely my travel companion.
> The bag pack is great for travel and for trips to the vet with my dogs.
> The large Longchamp was the guardian for my Birkin.
> While I love my other bags, if I can only have one brand of bags for the rest of my life, it will be Longchamp.



We have the same backpack! *virtual high five* for me, using longchamp for travel means eliminating the stress or the fear of having my bag ruined during the holiday


----------



## LadyBond

meowlett said:


> Longchamp is definitely my travel companion.
> The bag pack is great for travel and for trips to the vet with my dogs.
> The large Longchamp was the guardian for my Birkin.
> While I love my other bags, if I can only have one brand of bags for the rest of my life, it will be Longchamp.



I just bought the same travel bag (in Pink) from Nordstrom and I can’t wait to use it! I’ve been thinking of getting a backpack but couldn’t really convince myself because I feel
like its too much hassle to open/close the bag when you’re trying ro get something while walking/traveling. Any thoughts?


----------



## meowlett

anj_09 said:


> I just bought the same travel bag (in Pink) from Nordstrom and I can’t wait to use it! I’ve been thinking of getting a backpack but couldn’t really convince myself because I feel
> like its too much hassle to open/close the bag when you’re trying ro get something while walking/traveling. Any thoughts?


A backpack is perfect for me when I need both hands for my dogs.  Otherwise, a crossbody might be better.  I try to stay away from the Longchamp crossbody myself because I would just use that one bag all the time if I get one.


----------



## meowlett

With the help of the Neo, my Hermes Constance survived a rough weekend in NYC.
Longchamp rules!


----------



## Phiomega

My Black Neo and my Gunmetal SLH LP generally goes everywhere I travel. Black Neo is the bag I use to carry other bag (today it hides a Red China BV) when I am in transit. Gunmetal LP is my ‘go anywhere’ bag for family vacation - pool, theme park trips, street food. 

Here is black Neo today... 



You can see a frog keychain from Coach keeping her accompany...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My Black Neo..



I just love how BV and LC work together. [emoji173]


----------



## That70sgirl

Hello Everyone.  We're leaving for a 3-week trip to France next month, and I'll be taking only a carry-on suitcase (yes, for three weeks!).  Here's my question; I have a LLP and a MLP, both long-handled, and I plan on taking both on this trip.  Can I use the large bag as my personal item, or would it be considered too big?  Thanks so much; I love this group; you are all fabulous!


----------



## Tygrrlilley

That70sgirl said:


> Hello Everyone.  We're leaving for a 3-week trip to France next month, and I'll be taking only a carry-on suitcase (yes, for three weeks!).  Here's my question; I have a LLP and a MLP, both long-handled, and I plan on taking both on this trip.  Can I use the large bag as my personal item, or would it be considered too big?  Thanks so much; I love this group; you are all fabulous!



Each airline’s different on dimensions it allows for a personal item. Check your airline’s website just to be sure, but the large should fit.


----------



## seton

That70sgirl said:


> Hello Everyone.  We're leaving for a 3-week trip to France next month, and I'll be taking only a carry-on suitcase (yes, for three weeks!).  Here's my question; I have a LLP and a MLP, both long-handled, and I plan on taking both on this trip.  Can I use the large bag as my personal item, or would it be considered too big?  Thanks so much; I love this group; you are all fabulous!



I carry the large as my personal item all the item but yes, check ur specific airline guidelines.

On a side note, Sabrina/LIna from Beautylookbook.com toured Europe for wks with just her carry-on. Maybe check her blog for tips? I know she wrote several posts about it.


----------



## That70sgirl

seton said:


> I carry the large as my personal item all the item but yes, check ur specific airline guidelines.
> 
> On a side note, Sabrina/LIna from Beautylookbook.com toured Europe for wks with just her carry-on. Maybe check her blog for tips? I know she wrote several posts about it.


Thanks so much; I'll check Sabrina's blog on packing tips.  I've travelled with a carry-on only for many years, so it shouldn't be a problem, but I can always learn from a seasoned pro!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Not a great photo but a total Longchamp travel day. Traveling with my mocha Le Foulonne backpack, which holds my huge work laptop nestled in a pink LP document holder, pink LC medium (?) check-in luggage, and LLH LP for in the car. Tomorrow I’ll be carrying my small Le Foulonne hobo into the office. All this Longchamp in tow made my trip much better.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> All this Longchamp in tow made my trip much better.



What great travelling companions! I always feel LC is my staple when it comes to traveling. Safe travels!


----------



## Phiomega

Glitter_pixie said:


> Not a great photo but a total Longchamp travel day. Traveling with my mocha Le Foulonne backpack, which holds my huge work laptop nestled in a pink LP document holder, pink LC medium (?) check-in luggage, and LLH LP for in the car. Tomorrow I’ll be carrying my small Le Foulonne hobo into the office. All this Longchamp in tow made my trip much better.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Love all of them... especially the Le Foulonne bags!


----------



## GGGirl

bakeacookie said:


> Please share pics as well!
> 
> So for the last trip, I had a different iPad pouch, but replaced it with an LV pouch.
> 
> View attachment 2685725
> 
> 
> Passcase for the London Underground, Radley wallet, LV agenda PM (passport and travel info), Coach universal case for camera and memory cards, Coach pencil case (never forget a pen again!), LV toiletry 26 for iPad, all charge cables, extended batteries, LP makeup pouch for brushes and non liquid toiletries, and ZCP for the small items. Not pictured is my Baggie of liquid toiletries.
> 
> And here's how they all fit inside.
> View attachment 2685726
> 
> I try to get everything to fill the bottom first. then I'll put the soft stuff on top, scarf, hat, gloves, blanket, pillow pet.
> View attachment 2685727
> 
> 
> With room to spare! It's not even full!
> 
> This is/will be my typical packing scheme.
> 
> For local travel where I have a car, I don't have to tote a lot of things in my tote. (Lol)



Love the ideas of putting the iPad in the LV 26 toiletries bag.


----------



## GGGirl

Have used a SH Medium LC for travel for the last 15 years. It’s lightweight and withstands bad weather really well. When I’m out sight seeing it holds a rain jacket, umbrella, all my essentials, water bottle and there’s still plenty of room for souvenir purchases. On the flight home i load it up with purchases from the trip and a ton of snacks. It’s low maintenance fabric make it worry free whether I’m on the plane or our sight seeing. They are the perfect travel bag.


----------



## meowlett

Traveling back home with my retail therapy haul from Vegas.  The Longchamp is hiding a Hermes Constance 24 with box, 2 GM Shawls and other stuff.


----------



## Hoya94

Have any of you used the Longchamp Le Pliage backpack when traveling outside the US?  I’ve heard of many pickpockets in Europe around the tourist attractions, but it would be so convenient to be hands free while touring around.  Or is it just better to use the Le Pliage large, longhandle?


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Not a great photo but a total Longchamp travel day. Traveling with my mocha Le Foulonne backpack, which holds my huge work laptop nestled in a pink LP document holder, pink LC medium (?) check-in luggage, and LLH LP for in the car. Tomorrow I’ll be carrying my small Le Foulonne hobo into the office. All this Longchamp in tow made my trip much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974014


Wonderful travel companions!!!


----------



## cheidel

Love traveling with the large Cuir, holds a ton!   (Returning back to New Orleans from D.C. last weekend).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> Have any of you used the Longchamp Le Pliage backpack when traveling outside the US?



Yes. It is a wonderful companion for travel. I do tend to carry my valuables in the mini cuir crossbody and use it together with the backpack as I feel more at ease with my valuables 'in sight' and also, it is easier to access them. If I need to carry slightly more, I use my Foulonne backpack instead and the clever zipper compartment on the back of the bag houses my wallet (diminishing the need for the mini cuir crossbody).


----------



## APhiJill

Hoya94 said:


> Have any of you used the Longchamp Le Pliage backpack when traveling outside the US?  I’ve heard of many pickpockets in Europe around the tourist attractions, but it would be so convenient to be hands free while touring around.  Or is it just better to use the Le Pliage large, longhandle?



I was wondering this too


----------



## cheidel

Traveled to Texas today for work, with large Pebble Cuir.  She’s so incredibly soft, and enjoyed her flight!


----------



## catsinthebag

Just got back from a brief 2-day trip to visit my parents ... needed something to bring on the plane that would carry my book, sweater and water bottle, plus a smaller bag to carry day to day. I put my cognac Mademoiselle inside my Indigo LLH and it worked perfectly!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I put my cognac Mademoiselle inside my Indigo LLH and it worked perfectly



That's a smart way to carry two bags on board. Thanks for sharing! I usually travel with only one cabin luggage and one carry on bag but it often results in carrying a bigger bag than necessary during the trip. I will definitely try your method on my next trip. I will bear in mind to use my organiser like how you did as well. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> large Pebble Cuir.



 She looks incredible! Love it!


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a smart way to carry two bags on board. Thanks for sharing! I usually travel with only one cabin luggage and one carry on bag but it often results in carrying a bigger bag than necessary during the trip. I will definitely try your method on my next trip. I will bear in mind to use my organiser like how you did as well. [emoji106]



It was a tight fit but I managed! I slid my book and iPad between the organizer and the wall of the le Pliage. It wouldn’t have worked if everything was inside the organizer. Fortunately the Mademoiselle is pretty hardy and can handle a little squishing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I slid my book and iPad between the organizer and the wall of the le Pliage. Fortunately the Mademoiselle is pretty hardy and can handle a little squishing!



I always have a book and tablet with me too! Will definitely try your method on my next trip so in order to duplicate fully, should I also get a Mademoiselle? [emoji48] [emoji6]


----------



## AuntBee72

catsinthebag said:


> It was a tight fit but I managed! I slid my book and iPad between the organizer and the wall of the le Pliage. It wouldn’t have worked if everything was inside the organizer. Fortunately the Mademoiselle is pretty hardy and can handle a little squishing!



Very clever!


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I always have a book and tablet with me too! Will definitely try your method on my next trip so in order to duplicate fully, should I also get a Mademoiselle? [emoji48] [emoji6]



Of course you should!  

Seriously, now that I’ve used the bag on a trip, I have to agree with @Cosmopolitan that the Mademoiselle is a great bag to travel with. Multiple carry options, small but good capacity, secure with the clasp but also user-friendly with the exterior zip back pocket. I think you need one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> Of course you should! I think you need one! [emoji3]



I've been gazing longingly at @Cosmopolitan 's gray Mlle for a long time. I prefer silver hardware and I do love a cool gray. I know Cosmo loves hers. I've been looking and once I find one, I will take the plunge. After trying it on multiple times at the boutique, I do think it ticks all the right boxes. I am even slowly warming up to the shorter strap lying behind the bag (when worn crossbody). 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheidel

Taking a short trip with my Humpty Dumpty Travel Tote, which is my favorite LC by Jeremy Scott!!!


----------



## Woodsend

Ahh... this picture brings back good memories. I really like this backpack except for two things: when it is really hot your back can get al little bit sweaty and grease stains don't come off easy.


----------



## charmedgirl07

Does anyone have advice on if the small Le Pliage Cuir is a good everyday bag for a trip to Europe. It seems lightweight and like it can hold quite a bit of stuff but I'd like to hear from those of you who have used it in places that are pickpocket prone.  Or if you used it for vacation and did not like it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

charmedgirl07 said:


> I'd like to hear from those of you who have used it.



I love using mine for travel. With the zipper closure and positioning the bag crossbody in front of me, I felt safe with it.


----------



## remainsilly

Tripping with the dogs


----------



## vickenator

I just got back from a trip to Europe with my husband and had the express goal of buying my first LP while in Germany so I could use it on the return flight home.  Ended up with a rouge LH LP as well as a khaki cosmetics case and the Mister insisted on paying for them which was very sweet.  The LP worked perfectly as my personal item for the 11+ hour journey home and it was so easy to slide out from under the seat in front of me whenever I needed anything (and flying sick meant I was reaching for the cough drops incessantly) and it was SO ROOMY I don't know how I've ever traveled without one before.  But I won't travel without one again, from now on!  Love these bags!


----------



## Obsessed68

vickenator said:


> I just got back from a trip to Europe with my husband and had the express goal of buying my first LP while in Germany so I could use it on the return flight home.  Ended up with a rouge LH LP as well as a khaki cosmetics case and the Mister insisted on paying for them which was very sweet.  The LP worked perfectly as my personal item for the 11+ hour journey home and it was so easy to slide out from under the seat in front of me whenever I needed anything (and flying sick meant I was reaching for the cough drops incessantly) and it was SO ROOMY I don't know how I've ever traveled without one before.  But I won't travel without one again, from now on!  Love these bags!



I use a Le pliage Large LH as an everyday bag and it's great too! If you need to carry plenty of stuff with you.


----------



## vickenator

Obsessed68 said:


> I use a Le pliage Large LH as an everyday bag and it's great too! If you need to carry plenty of stuff with you.



Yeah, unfortunately I think I may have woken the beast because now I'm thinking I need a smaller LP or Neo (I like the crossbody option) for everyday use.  I was a bit bummed with the limited color selection at the two stores I tried in Berlin so perhaps this will be a lengthy quest.  Could not believe how much you save on a new LC buying it in Europe compared to US prices, though.  That was the dealbreaker for me and why I knew I had to bite the bullet and start my LC obsession!


----------



## Obsessed68

vickenator said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I think I may have woken the beast because now I'm thinking I need a smaller LP or Neo (I like the crossbody option) for everyday use.  I was a bit bummed with the limited color selection at the two stores I tried in Berlin so perhaps this will be a lengthy quest.  Could not believe how much you save on a new LC buying it in Europe compared to US prices, though.  That was the dealbreaker for me and why I knew I had to bite the bullet and start my LC obsession!



I had a small Neo, very practical bag for everyday use! 
It was a limited edition and i got sick of the print that's why I ended up selling it.
I'm now on the hunt for a small leather crossbody bag, just waiting for the seasonal sale to buy a Longchamp 3D crossbody pouch, the leather lines are amazing too!
I'm also stunned by the prices in the US and elsewhere outside of Europe, thankfully I live in France.
You should check the forum there is a thread about Longchamp deals/sales on some US websites, if you wish to pull the trigger on some more bags


----------



## SmokieDragon

vickenator said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I think I may have woken the beast because now I'm thinking I need a smaller LP or Neo (I like the crossbody option) for everyday use.  I was a bit bummed with the limited color selection at the two stores I tried in Berlin so perhaps this will be a lengthy quest.  Could not believe how much you save on a new LC buying it in Europe compared to US prices, though.  That was the dealbreaker for me and why I knew I had to bite the bullet and start my LC obsession!



You should go to https://www.sandspointshop.com/ and sign up for their emails. They regularly send coupon codes for 20-25% off normal-priced LC goods. Anyway, the sale in the US should be starting soon - so bargain-hunting can take place at your local boutique too!


----------



## Murphy47

SmokieDragon said:


> You should go to https://www.sandspointshop.com/ and sign up for their emails. They regularly send coupon codes for 20-25% off normal-priced LC goods. Anyway, the sale in the US should be starting soon - so bargain-hunting can take place at your local boutique too!


Nordstrom and Nordstrom rack have sales several times a year also. 
Agree they are addicting!


----------



## SmokieDragon

@vickenator


----------



## vickenator

SmokieDragon said:


> You should go to https://www.sandspointshop.com/ and sign up for their emails. They regularly send coupon codes for 20-25% off normal-priced LC goods. Anyway, the sale in the US should be starting soon - so bargain-hunting can take place at your local boutique too!



Thank you, thank you to SmokieDragon, Obsessed68, and Murphy47 for the tips!  I thought when people were referencing Sands Point they were talking about an outlet boutique so this is interesting....... though not great for my wallet, I suspect!


----------



## Obsessed68

vickenator said:


> Thank you, thank you to SmokieDragon, Obsessed68, and Murphy47 for the tips!  I thought when people were referencing Sands Point they were talking about an outlet boutique so this is interesting....... though not great for my wallet, I suspect!


You're most welcome ! Don't get too crazy on bags


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> You're most welcome ! Don't get too crazy on bags



So hard with LC.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Longchamp Fairval. My 3 new travel companions!! Orange and.light blue are carryon,  blue is 25" check bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> Longchamp Fairval. My 3 new travel companions!!



Congrats on your nice luggage!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your nice luggage!


 Thank you looking forward to our trip next month for the maiden voyage


----------



## cheidel

MeepMeep67 said:


> Longchamp Fairval. My 3 new travel companions!! Orange and.light blue are carryon,  blue is 25" check bag.
> View attachment 4534643
> View attachment 4534644


Very pretty!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!


 Thank you, the little orange one is my favorite.  Really didn't need more 21" , but couldn't resist the Longchamp carryons.  Needed the 25", good size for longer trips, and should still be easy taking it down the train aisle.


----------



## vickenator

I picked up a preloved longhandle small green ombre-esque Le Pliage off of Poshmark right before a roadtrip and WOW was it a great companion!  I washed the bag and conditioned the leather before traveling with it, but buying a preloved bag made me really interested to see what this bag could handle -- and it tolerated all I threw at it very well!  Stuffed full, tossed in the back, toted into the travel trailer, it was a breeze.  I didn't think I wanted a longhandled small LP before this but I couldn't pass up the price, and whoever had it before me didn't use it that much but the leather flap was delightfully floppy.  The only real flaw with this bag is a stain on the back but that just convinces me I need another one in a darker color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

vickenator said:


> I need another one in a darker color!


So glad the Le Pliage worked for you. Many years ago I was also sceptical but once I tried the style, it was a slippery road. It just worked so well, for all occasions and since there are different sizes and handle options, there is one for everyone. I do really like the light colored options but dark colors really do wear better. Should the corners start to see holes, don't forget you can send it in for a one time complimentary repair. LC will tuck the corners in and sew up the hole. Looks as good as new though the bag will be understandably smaller.


----------



## vickenator

frenziedhandbag said:


> So glad the Le Pliage worked for you. Many years ago I was also sceptical but once I tried the style, it was a slippery road. It just worked so well, for all occasions and since there are different sizes and handle options, there is one for everyone. I do really like the light colored options but dark colors really do wear better. Should the corners start to see holes, don't forget you can send it in for a one time complimentary repair. LC will tuck the corners in and sew up the hole. Looks as good as new though the bag will be understandably smaller.


Thank you for this tip -- does this also work for preloved/thrifted bags?  For some reason this one doesn't have the white tag on the inside either; I'm not sure if the previous owner removed it or not.  I took a gamble on it being a genuine LC but it bears all the other hallmarks of the LP.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Well, I'm officially in the club! Just purchased a charcoal Pliage expandable in anticipation of a trip. This will be perfect, carefree (yet stylish) on the plane. And the expandable will work out well for local, weekend getaways when I don't want more than one bag...but need more room. I am usually on the Louis Vuitton forum, but I'm not a fan of the Neverfull GM (which seems to be an airport staple), so I heard about this brand there. Now between this and my LV Speedy Bandouliere, I am ready to travel! My only little disappointment, is I would have preferred that the Pliage was MIF. The SA checked, but....oh well. Seems there are other boards about this here. Looking forward to reading more on this forum! And using it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

vickenator said:


> does this also work for preloved/thrifted bags?.


You are most welcome. I bought my 2724 from the resale market as well. I had used mine so much that the authentication tag within had faded. All that remained was a white tag. I cannot guarantee whether LC will accept yours if there is no tag but when I sent in three of my bags for repair, I was not asked to present any purchase receipt for them either. LC replaced the snap buttons on my other two bags (a Neo and Planetes) for free as well. Both of these were older bags and the snap buttons had cracked. Perhaps you can consider contacting LC customer service via email? They are pretty prompt with replies.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LaDolceLaria said:


> And using it!


Congrats and welcome to LC! You will love the expandable. It is a travel staple. I always use mine and it really holds up well.


----------



## vickenator

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are most welcome. I bought my 2724 from the resale market as well. I had used mine so much that the authentication tag within had faded. All that remained was a white tag. I cannot guarantee whether LC will accept yours if there is no tag but when I sent in three of my bags for repair, I was not asked to present any purchase receipt for them either. LC replaced the snap buttons on my other two bags (a Neo and Planetes) for free as well. Both of these were older bags and the snap buttons had cracked. Perhaps you can consider contacting LC customer service via email? They are pretty prompt with replies.


Thank you, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

vickenator said:


> Thank you, I'll give it a shot!


Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

I've got my emotional support for flight right here...


----------



## MeepMeep67

LaDolceLaria said:


> I've got my emotional support for flight right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549707


----------



## MeepMeep67

Waiting at SFO to London! First time


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> Waiting at SFO to London! First time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554832



Have a great trip!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> Have a great trip!


 thank you so much!!! London, Amsterdam, Bayeux France, Paris


----------



## Obsessed68

MeepMeep67 said:


> thank you so much!!! London, Amsterdam, Bayeux France, Paris



Heading to Longchamp country !  Have a great trip !


----------



## Amazona

MeepMeep67 said:


> Waiting at SFO to London! First time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554832


Totally loving your bag! Have a great trip!


----------



## youngster

MeepMeep67 said:


> thank you so much!!! London, Amsterdam, Bayeux France, Paris



I was in Bayeux a few months ago. Loved it, just fantastic. Did the D Day tour, plus the Bayeux Tapestry Museum and the cathedral. Amazing. Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Obsessed68 said:


> Heading to Longchamp country !  Have a great trip !


 Thank you so much



Amazona said:


> Totally loving your bag! Have a great trip!


Thank you so much



youngster said:


> I was in Bayeux a few months ago. Loved it, just fantastic. Did the D Day tour, plus the Bayeux Tapestry Museum and the cathedral. Amazing. Hope you have a wonderful time!


 Thank you! We will do that also! Looking forward to Bayeux


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Waiting at SFO to London!


Love this bag! Safe travels and enjoy London. So much to see, do and eat.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Erostar St. Pancras 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4563378
View attachment 4563378

	

		
			
		

		
	
 London to Amsterdam.
Really appreciate my LC bags for travel. The 1948 Roseau is large and has the inside pockets (slip in & zip) Its easy to get in and out of. (I see a lot of Neverfuls. The LC for me is better & nice to have the top loop closure) The 25" Fairval suitcase is perfect size. It rolls so smoothly and is stable. Our other suit case wears you out. It's like dragging it along.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Really appreciate my LC for travel.


LC bags are really the best when it comes to travelling. I love mine, all of them. So easy to use, functional and looking gorgeous all at the same time. So happy that you are enjoying yours too. Enjoy Amsterdam. So many sights to see!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> LC bags are really the best when it comes to travelling. I love mine, all of them. So easy to use, functional and looking gorgeous all at the same time. So happy that you are enjoying yours too. Enjoy Amsterdam. So many sights to see!


Thank you! Very charming here. We are enjoying our first visit.  Here and in London I see a lot of people using LC bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Here and in London I see a lot of people using LC bags.


Always nice to see LC whilst travelling. Enjoy!
I read that your Roseau is large in the previous post. May I confirm that yours is the large (long handles) or the extra large (short handles)?


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Always nice to see LC whilst travelling. Enjoy!
> I read that your Roseau is large in the previous post. May I confirm that yours is the large (long handles) or the extra large (short handles)?


  since I'm new to LC. I think it's large (or XL) with long handles.  (Can you tell sizing) It fits over my shoulder.  I also got the small Paris one. It has short handles. Both are made in France.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Saying goodbye to Amsterdam. Going to Paris and catching the train to Bayeux.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> since I'm new to LC. I think it's large (or XL) with long handles


Grateful thank you for taking time to take pictures. 
It seems like you own the large as the website shows the large to have long handles whereas the extra large has short handles. I did not imagine it to have so many useful compartments. Particularly wonderful for travel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Saying goodbye to Amsterdam. Going to Paris


Paris...  You must get a souvenir for yourself from Longchamp in Paris. [/QUOTE]


----------



## cheidel

MeepMeep67 said:


> since I'm new to LC. I think it's large (or XL) with long handles.  (Can you tell sizing) It fits over my shoulder.  I also got the small Paris one. It has short handles. Both are made in France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565357
> View attachment 4565368


Love this bag, and looks very functional!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Grateful thank you for taking time to take pictures.
> It seems like you own the large as the website shows the large to have long handles whereas the extra large has short handles. I did not imagine it to have so many useful compartments. Particularly wonderful for travel.



Finally getting caught up.  3 week trip nice, but lots to do now.

I measured the Roseau. 18" long x 12.5" tall x 7" wide


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I measured the Roseau. 18" long x 12.5" tall x 7" wide


Oh, thank you so much for measuring the dimensions for me. I checked the dimensions and it seems like you own the Extra Large, which has the short handles, but the handles on yours seems long. Maybe LC changed the handles on the 70th anniversary LE. 
Have a good rest after your vacation. You need it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All packed for family vacay to Japan. Foulonne tote all ready but I think the shoulder straps might be too short to go over my thick winter jacket. Decided to bring Eiffel LP LLH instead. Using the small Foulonne card holder as a travel wallet and of course, my trusty Foulonne passport holder. Travelling very light with only a cabin sized luggage bag so black LP expandable needs to join us to bring home delicious Japanese snacks.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for family vacay to Japan. Foulonne tote all ready but I think the shoulder straps might be too short to go over my thick winter jacket. Decided to bring Eiffel LP LLH instead. Using the small Foulonne card holder as a travel wallet and of course, my trusty Foulonne passport holder. Travelling very light with only a cabin sized luggage bag so black LP expandable needs to join us to bring home delicious Japanese snacks.



Enjoy your holiday!  Maybe you will find an LE in Japan...?


----------



## Jcherishz

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for family vacay to Japan. Foulonne tote all ready but I think the shoulder straps might be too short to go over my thick winter jacket. Decided to bring Eiffel LP LLH instead. Using the small Foulonne card holder as a travel wallet and of course, my trusty Foulonne passport holder. Travelling very light with only a cabin sized luggage bag so black LP expandable needs to join us to bring home delicious Japanese snacks.



Loving the Eiffel Tower LP. Enjoy your vacation! Snacks from Japan are the best! My brother also brought back an entire duffle bag of snacks when he went. Maybe you should do a post of how many snacks can fit in an LP hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for family vacay to Japan.



Have a great vacation!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for family vacay to Japan. Foulonne tote all ready but I think the shoulder straps might be too short to go over my thick winter jacket. Decided to bring Eiffel LP LLH instead. Using the small Foulonne card holder as a travel wallet and of course, my trusty Foulonne passport holder. Travelling very light with only a cabin sized luggage bag so black LP expandable needs to join us to bring home delicious Japanese snacks.


Great travel choices!  Have a wonderful vacay!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Maybe you will find an LE in Japan...?


Thank you! I really hope to visit a Longchamp boutique if possible! 



Jcherishz said:


> Maybe you should do a post of how many snacks can fit in an LP hehe


Thank you! That's a really great idea! We've not been buying any snacks yet as they all went to our stomachs instead. Been eating so much but walked them all off. Phew.... 


Cosmopolitan said:


> Have a great vacation!


Thank you Cosmo, we are really having a wonderful time here. The weather is great, the food delicious and the sightseeing, lovely! 


cheidel said:


> Great travel choices!  Have a wonderful vacay!!!


Thank you my friend! I really hope the Neo bucket bag I ordered accompanied me on this trip instead. The LLH LP is nice but accessing my bag was a chore, with the thick jacket. A crossbody will definitely be more convenient.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, thank you so much for measuring the dimensions for me. I checked the dimensions and it seems like you own the Extra Large, which has the short handles, but the handles on yours seems long. Maybe LC changed the handles on the 70th anniversary LE.
> Have a good rest after your vacation. You need it.


 Wow thank you for the sizing info.  I didn't know what size this bag is, good to know its the XL.  I really love this bag for travel.  And its so durable.



frenziedhandbag said:


> All packed for family vacay to Japan. Foulonne tote all ready but I think the shoulder straps might be too short to go over my thick winter jacket. Decided to bring Eiffel LP LLH instead. Using the small Foulonne card holder as a travel wallet and of course, my trusty Foulonne passport holder. Travelling very light with only a cabin sized luggage bag so black LP expandable needs to join us to bring home delicious Japanese snacks.


. Have a wonderful time, looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Fabulous trip. Lucky enough to be upgraded to business class for both legs of the journey. Wonderful cool weather. The rain stops as soon as we were about to step out. Awesome food and beautiful sights. Tokyo was not as crowded as I envisioned it to be.
Now, just to share some user experience on this Eiffel LLH tote. I did not have a lot in this bag. The only possible heavy thing is my Hydroflask bottle (500ml). I did have my mini umbrella and a scarf, plus my usual essentials, which I do carry back home with my 2724 regular LP. I carried this bag daily for about 10 hours and the straps were really painful on my shoulder, despite the fact that I had a sweater plus thick winter jacket on. So, I do have cushioning on my shoulder but it was still uncomfortable for me. I am nursing a sprained shoulder but I did not experience any pain when carrying the same load with my 2724 regular LP.
Thus, my only guess is that perhaps the straps on this Eiffel had not softened yet and I did carry this for very long hours.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fabulous trip. Lucky enough to be upgraded to business class for both legs of the journey. Wonderful cool weather. The rain stops as soon as we were about to step out. Awesome food and beautiful sights. Tokyo was not as crowded as I envisioned it to be.
> Now, just to share some user experience on this Eiffel LLH tote. I did not have a lot in this bag. The only possible heavy thing is my Hydroflask bottle (500ml). I did have my mini umbrella and a scarf, plus my usual essentials, which I do carry back home with my 2724 regular LP. I carried this bag daily for about 10 hours and the straps were really painful on my shoulder, despite the fact that I had a sweater plus thick winter jacket on. So, I do have cushioning on my shoulder but it was still uncomfortable for me. I am nursing a sprained shoulder but I did not experience any pain when carrying the same load with my 2724 regular LP.
> Thus, my only guess is that perhaps the straps on this Eiffel had not softened yet and I did carry this for very long hours.


Thanks for sharing these beautiful pics!!!  Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks for sharing these beautiful pics!!!  Hope you had a wonderful time!


We did have a great time. I will love to revisit in future.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fabulous trip. Lucky enough to be upgraded to business class for both legs of the journey. Wonderful cool weather. The rain stops as soon as we were about to step out. Awesome food and beautiful sights. Tokyo was not as crowded as I envisioned it to be.
> Now, just to share some user experience on this Eiffel LLH tote. I did not have a lot in this bag. The only possible heavy thing is my Hydroflask bottle (500ml). I did have my mini umbrella and a scarf, plus my usual essentials, which I do carry back home with my 2724 regular LP. I carried this bag daily for about 10 hours and the straps were really painful on my shoulder, despite the fact that I had a sweater plus thick winter jacket on. So, I do have cushioning on my shoulder but it was still uncomfortable for me. I am nursing a sprained shoulder but I did not experience any pain when carrying the same load with my 2724 regular LP.
> Thus, my only guess is that perhaps the straps on this Eiffel had not softened yet and I did carry this for very long hours.


What a wonderful trip.  Love the beautiful pictures.  Im glad you had good weather.  I hope your sprained shoulder is on the mend.  Thank you for the update on the Eiffel LLH. Im sure those straps will soften with more usage


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> . Im sure those straps will soften with more usage


Thank you for your well wishes. With strengthening and stretching exercises, it had improved a lot. You know, the Eiffel straps sort of reminded me of the short handle straps on my Neo. They took a long time to soften, makes me want to get another 1899 to use during travel as the 2724 is a tad big for roaming around daily.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for your well wishes. With strengthening and stretching exercises, it had improved a lot. You know, the Eiffel straps sort of reminded me of the short handle straps on my Neo. They took a long time to soften, makes me want to get another 1899 to use during travel as the 2724 is a tad big for roaming around daily.


Thanks for that info.  I was wondering if the Neo straps would soften over time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks for that info.  I was wondering if the Neo straps would soften over time.


They do, but needs time.


----------



## zazaincalifornia

I bought a grey medium neo in canvas when I went to Paris and it’s been a great travel bag, especially with the shoulder strap. I like that carried on the crook of the arm it looks casual dressed up but super roomy (it was late summer and I would carry a scarf or a vest). Plus it’s waterproof which is great!


----------



## vesna

bakeacookie said:


> Longchamp is a lot of people's favorite bag to travel with.
> 
> What do you travel with? Le Pliage? Cuir? Their colorful suitcases?
> 
> What do you carry in your Longchamp to travel with? Longchamp accessories? Mix and match? Pics perhaps?
> 
> What size or style do you use? Some prefer the large tote, others the expandable, or the briefcases.
> 
> Share your Longchamp travel experiences here!


Le Pliage  large long handle tangerine colour, and XL ( duffle) either graphite, bilberry or tangerine
When I am at a destination it can also serve as my rain bag/shield,  placing the leather bag inside


----------



## paula3boys

Reread this thread because I am missing traveling with my Longchamp totes. Anyone buy any new travel bags that you'd like to share?


----------



## MeepMeep67

paula3boys said:


> Reread this thread because I am missing traveling with my Longchamp totes. Anyone buy any new travel bags that you'd like to share?


Missing travel too. thank you for posting. Merry Christmas


----------



## paula3boys

MeepMeep67 said:


> Missing travel too. thank you for posting. Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas to you as well


----------



## MeepMeep67

paula3boys said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well


Thank you!


----------

